# Turkey parts?



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm practicing a turkey tomorrow for Thanksgiving (no sense ruining Turkey day dinner with a new brining recipe). 

Can someone remind me what raw turkey parts are okay for the dogs and what aren't?

I've got the neck, the heart, the liver, and the kidneys (I think - it's two organs together). I thought I remembered no liver?

Thanks!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Not sure about the liver but I usually give my dogs all of it. Raw of course.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Excellent, thanks, Ash!

I cut the raw turkey neck in half and gave each one a piece last night. Lily ate hers right away. Fergus carried his around and played 'keep away' with Lily for a half hour. He didn't know what to make of it!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

LOL sometimes neither do mine. It was hilarious at Thanksgiving this year. I have Party and Kali half a neck. Kali being 3 has had about 6 necks in her life, she knows what to do. Party being 8 months has never had one. She circled it, licked it, pawed it then shook her head. After repeating about 10 times rolled on it. Never did eat it though. She is a funny one. Usually, my pups get the softer "parts". Yeah, they love turkey time!


----------



## Popebendgoldens (May 16, 2008)

Can someone remind me what raw turkey parts are okay for the dogs and what aren't?
I've got the neck said:


> There are NO bad raw turkey parts. Any and ALL parts of the raw turkey are great for any dogs.
> 
> The liver is ok to feed just don't feed a meal of all liver as it is too rich for dogs and they could end up with the runs.
> 
> ...


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow, I didn't know anything about Turkey parts for the dogs. My husband loves Turkey, so we have about 4 between Oct - Dec each year. Now, rather than just tossing the gross parts I can feed them to Tilly. 

Thanks Pat for the info about the bones. I was confussed because of all the bones in the neck, but you explained it. 

Ash - I think Tilly will react the same way Party did. What is the deal with rolling on things? We have lemon trees and she'll play with the lemons like balls and then roll all over them. Lemon scent isn't so bad, I'm not so sure about Turkey scent.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Yay! The kidlets will be thrilled!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

HA HA HA Kidlets with giblets !!!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I thought the title of this thread was Turkey Pants...I was very interested to see what it was about!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> HA HA HA Kidlets with giblets !!!


:jester::jester::jester: I love the word giblets. Can't tell you why, it's just funny!



Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> I thought the title of this thread was Turkey Pants...I was very interested to see what it was about!


:lol::lol::lol: Are those the really stretchy pants with the elastic waistband one would wear to eat Thanksgiving dinner?


----------

